# Он хочет жениться на его учительнице



## Apa2001

I found this sentence in a workbook; "Он хочет жениться на его учительнице." This means, he wants to marry his(someone else not his own ) teacher.На своей учительнице  would make it "his own teacher". Do I have this meaning correct?
Спасибо!


----------



## Hoax

If you mean the spoken language, it can actually be both "some one elses" and "his own" teacher. It depends on situation only. Though grammatically it would be better to use pronouns as you said above. When your example is used in the meaning "his own", it sounds stylistically poor.


----------



## rusita preciosa

The sentence is ambiguous without context, but I'd say,
Он хочет жениться на его учительнице – he wants to marry that teacher of his (i.e. he has been dating a teacher and now wants to marry her)
Он хочет жениться на своей учительнице – he wants to marry his teacher (i.e. he wants to marry the teacher who teaches him).

But of course context changes everything and *своей* can be used in either sentence.


----------



## Apa2001

Thanks to all. I found the exact sentence; Мой брат хочет жениться на его учительнице. So, both его и своей  can refer to the subject of the sentence?


----------



## Hoax

Not can, but it does mean he wants to marry his own teacher if nothing else is said in the text.


----------



## Apa2001

Thanks, Hoax. So, more context is needed? As a native speaker, how do you understand; Он хочет жениться на его учительнице?


----------



## Hoax

Apa2001 said:


> Thanks, Hoax. So, more context is needed? As a native speaker, how do you understand; Он хочет жениться на его учительнице?



У друга брата такая хорошенькая учительница по русскому, что он хочет жениться на его учительнице. - He wants to marry his friend's teacher.
Он хочет жениться на его учительнице. (no one else is implied, just two persons) - He wants to marry his own teacher.

This is how I would understand it.


----------



## LilianaB

Context is needed. If this was said by somebody whose son goes to school for example, it could mean the father wants to marry his son's teacher, his teacher, meaning his son's. If this is something said in relation to a student it would mean most likely his own teacher. Things like that happen.


----------



## YKYPEH

If there are two persons involved (он[1] and он[2]), then it would be correct to say: "Он[1] хочет жениться на его[2] учительнице. If there is only one person (он[1]), the sentence should be: "Он[1] хочет жениться на своей[1] учительнице."


----------



## LilianaB

According to grammar rules you are right, but people may use it differently in colloquial language, and most likely the person wants to marry his own teacher.


----------



## morzh

YKYPEH said:


> If there are two persons involved (он[1] and он[2]), then it would be correct to say: "Он[1] хочет жениться на его[2] учительнице. If there is only one person (он[1]), the sentence should be: "Он[1] хочет жениться на своей[1] учительнице."



You are correct, but you have to interpret what's been given to you.


----------



## JULLIA

Apa2001 said:


> I found this sentence in a workbook; "Он хочет жениться на его учительнице." This means, he wants to marry his(someone else not his own ) teacher.На своей учительнице  would make it "his own teacher". Do I have this meaning correct?
> Спасибо!


Если учительница учит тебя, то это твоя учительница, и ты хочешь жениться на своей учительнице. А у него своя учительница. Он хочет жениться на своей учительнице.
Если учительница учит твоего друга или подругу, то это его или ее учительница. (...на ее или его учительнице: her or his teacher)
Если в контексте нет упоминаний третьего лица,то можно использовать "его" и "своей". (his teacher and his own teacher)


----------



## Sobakus

I've never heard a phare of this kind to mean "one's own". I can imagine "Они хотят жениться на их (высочества) даме сердца" - this being said about none less than a royal prince, but only that.


----------



## k1ddo

Apa2001 said:


> I found this sentence in a workbook; "Он хочет жениться на его учительнице." This means, he wants to marry his(someone else not his own ) teacher.На своей учительнице  would make it "his own teacher". Do I have this meaning correct?
> Спасибо!


From my point you're absolutely right. "Он хочет жениться на его учительнице" i wouldn't think he would marry his own teacher.


----------



## Albertovna

If he means "his own teacher," "его" is possible, but awkward in the Russian language, to my mind. "Своей" is much better.


----------



## GBTG

I agree with JULLIA


----------



## notreal

Correct Russian is completely unambiguous in this case (compared with, say, Spanish) if one says "своей" then it is about his own teacher; if it is "его", then it's about somebody else's


----------



## LilianaB

Correct grammatical language and speech samples are two different things. My impression is that people would sometimes say его meaning his own. I think in this sentence it means his own. Otherwise it would not make much sense: they would say Mark's, his son's, etc., not just his referring to somebody else's teacher.


----------



## Sobakus

LilianaB said:


> Correct grammatical language and speech samples are two different things. My impression is that people would sometimes say его meaning his own. I think in this sentence it means his own. Otherwise it would not make much sense: they would say Mark's, his son's, etc., not just his referring to somebody else's teacher.


 I thought it was quite obvious that if this sentence is from a workbook, it clearly tests your knowledge of the "его/свой" difference. Do you suggest that it's intentionally wrong to confuse you or something? That's just silly. And yes, you may use posessive pronouns instead of the reflective one in plural or imperative to avoid stressing the ownership, but never have I heared them used in singular.

Он потерял его собаку?
Ты твою машину покрасил?
Я моего решения не меняю?

Come on, you can't be serious.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I agree with you Sobakus, if this is from a well-written exercise book, it could only mean somebody else's teacher. I somehow thought it was referring to a sentence the poster found in live language, either written or heard.


----------



## JULLIA

Он сказал, что его собака потеряна.
Ты ведь хотел, что бы твоя машина была покрашена?
Я знаю, мое решение может измениться в любой момент.
Он предупредил нас, что его собака кусается.
Он видел,что его учительница не в себе.
Мне наплевать на мою усталость.
Свой среди чужих...


----------



## Sobakus

JULLIA said:


> Он сказал, что его собака потеряна.
> Ты ведь хотел, что бы твоя машина была покрашена?
> Я знаю, мое решение может измениться в любой момент.
> Он предупредил нас, что его собака кусается.
> Он видел,что его учительница не в себе.
> Мне наплевать на мою усталость.
> Свой среди чужих...


  Хо-хо, а теперь попробуйте заменить притяжательные местоимения в ваших/своих примерах на возвратные...


----------



## JULLIA

Sobakus said:


> Хо-хо, а теперь попробуйте заменить притяжательные местоимения в ваших/своих примерах на возвратные...


Так я и привела примеры,которые показывают, что это невозможно.(кроме предпоследнего)
Вот еще примеры-"понимай как хочешь"
А. Вы знаете мою сестру? (мою учительницу)
Б. Он спросил,знаю ли я его сестру.(его учительницу)
А. Вы знаете его сестру? (его учительницу)
Б. Он спросил, знаю ли я его сестру. (его учительницу)
"Его учительница" понятие растяжимое.
Он хочет, чтобы женой стала ЕГО учительница.
Он хочет, чтобы ЕГО женой стала учительница. 
Он хочет жениться на своей учительнице. (так понятней)


----------



## JULLIA

Sobakus said:


> Хо-хо, а теперь попробуйте заменить притяжательные местоимения в ваших/своих примерах на возвратные...


"Свой",между прочем, тоже притяжательное местоимение. Возвратное-"себя". Но ни о нем речь,я так понимаю?


----------

